# How does an Australian Plumber get a visa to work in the US



## Jordan Jones (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello,

I am an 24 year old male Australian citizen and have just recently finished an apprenticeship in plumbing and have been going to TAFE (tertiary study) and studying part time as well as working full time for the past four years. Upon completion of my study/apprenticeship i received a certificate III in plumbing. I have been working in the plumbing industry for the past five years and am very familar with the plumbung products/fiitings/practices used in the us. i have saved up a rather large amount of money to make the move overseas to the US, where i would like to temporarily establish myself and make a living working in the feild of plumbing. i lived and worked in the US for roughly 6 months on a J1 visa in colorado up in the ski feilds in 2004/2005. I have read and studied the requirments outlined in applying for the different types of US VISA’s on the US immigration websites. However i am still unsure if i qualify for, if any, one of these visa. If anyone could assist me in this matter in any way and provided as much informatioin as possible i would be very gratefull for the advise given.

Regards


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't help with the VISA. But work here is very slow. There is a good chance you will not be able to find work here unless you have something lined up already.


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought I was going to find a good punch line after reading the OP title.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis
http://www.trackitt.com/usa-immigration-trackers
http://forums.immigration.com/
http://britishexpats.com/


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Without any research (off the top of my head), I think you'll have to spend a lot of money to buy a business, etc.-basically buying a place here.

A much easier way to do it is to get married. Your knowledge of plumbing should be an asset in this field.

We now offer same sex marriages as well and if you swing this way, you may be the first test of this type of marriage on immigration status.

Otherwise, you're limited to the gray/black market, then wait for an amnesty to make it legal.

You may also find an American to switch identity with. Try advertising to find an American who wants to do the same as you, but in Australia. Do you have any biometrics on your passport? This could throw a wrench into the mix.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> Without any research (off the top of my head), I think you'll have to spend a lot of money to buy a business, etc.-basically buying a place here.
> 
> A much easier way to do it is to get married. Your knowledge of plumbing should be an asset in this field.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!:laughing:

so he basically pointed out the dilemma. Unless you marry a yank or you and your ausse wife birth one of your children on american soil; youre really going to have some probs. I married a canadian and she immigrated here and it was still a pain in the @$$ to have her immigrate here. Youre better off trying to make your own country a better place then trying to come here. 

My advice is find a good immigration attorney and spend the moocho if you just have to live here. There is probably some loop hole to exploit to get in if you really want to.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

This seems to be the going thread so I'll post again.

No way in hell do we need another male plumber in the USA. Now if you were of the fairer gender we would welcome your plumber's butt over here. 

A couple of pics to further illustrated my point:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I choose the bottom photo. No pun intended.


----------



## Jordan Jones (Oct 4, 2009)

So by what has been said i either have to find a cougar to mary or find some desperate gay guy who will marry me hahhaha (im straight by the way). if i didnt want to go for this option what is it like finding work in the so called dark/gray areas of plumbing. would most employers hire people this way off the books with cash in hand????

thanks for your help guys i really appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffeVerde (Oct 4, 2009)

...


----------



## JeffeVerde (Oct 4, 2009)

Jordan Jones said:


> So by what has been said i either have to find a cougar to mary or find some desperate gay guy who will marry me hahhaha (im straight by the way). if i didnt want to go for this option what is it like finding work in the so called dark/gray areas of plumbing. would most employers hire people this way off the books with cash in hand????
> 
> thanks for your help guys i really appreciate it :thumbsup:


Working without an H1-B

"Off the books" -- Employeers are required to verify every employee's citizenship/working papers. But you might find a shady employer who will pay you off the books -- IF -- you're willing to work for maybe 1/3 the standard rate.

Identity theft -- use someone else's valid social security number. There's a big market in forged identity papers for the purpose of employment. Plan on moving and changing jobs every 6-12 months. Identify Theft is a felony, but typically the punishment is a free ride home, and being permantly barred from entering the country again.

Indepenent -- the classifieds (do you have Craig'sList in Oz?) are full of people offering various services - including plumbing. Cash transaction - dealing with a home owner, so no records or reporting.

All of the above are illegal, but typically the "punishment" is simply deportation, with a few days to a maybe a few weeks incarceration while you're being processed. Sometimes this detention can stretch to months - but if you're not fighting deportation, it's typically weeks to days (here in SoCal, it can be a matter of hours till you're out of the country). Overstay your tourist visa and it will be difficult to ever get another visa in the future (even if you were to marry an American citizen). Get caught overstaying your visa or working without an H1-B visa and it's 99.999% sure you'll be permanently barred from re-entering the country.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry, but I closed your other thread. I see no reason to continue 2 different threads with the same title. One thread is all you need. Most people come here and select "new posts"


----------



## Roy Propsner (Jun 13, 2009)

*visa ?*

Visa! What is that. Just find a Chine immigrant and follow them to the nearest sea cargo container. Do not forget to pack a lunch.


----------

